
Inside a Google Summit on Diversity and Inclusion - mancerayder
https://quillette.com/2018/12/11/inside-a-google-summit-on-diversity-and-inclusion/
======
mises
I think this is reflective of two very different perspectives on diversity.

I was watching a panel on increasing diversity in investment, and there were
two women with two different ideas.

One wanted to simply help encourage more people to get into investing,
especially since a lot of widows, for instance, are left with large fortunes
which aren't invested. Many of them give to various philanthropic causes, but
not as many invest on their own. The other was objectively angry and hostile
to the two men on the panel, making numerous accusations of "sexism" (they
were unfailingly polite). She had an incredibly unprofessional demeanor and
simply talked about founding different investment funds where "straight white
men" wouldn't be hired, but rather others who were underrepresented. Sadly,
crowd seemed to approve. Later in the talk, a "white man" dared to make a
comment (actually supportive of diversity and agreeing with the first woman),
and the second woman butted in, commenting that what he was saying was
"benevolent racism". He was only agreeing with her and being positive.

It is unfortunate that so many people get so angry about this topic. The idea
that we have to force exact proportional representation is wrong, and just as
racist as excluding people. It's just excluding a different set.

